# Cinnamon toast recipe?



## Bobby Ironsights (Feb 15, 2010)

just kidding!

I was surprised to read 

_as far back as 1660, Robert May in his 'The Accomplisht Cook' has a recipe for 'Cinnamon Toafts' that calls for putting a mixture of cinnamon, sugar and claret on toast and then warming it over the fire._


----------



## jabbur (Feb 15, 2010)

The good things never go out of style!


----------

